# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Reprograming your subconscious

## quakalus

hi everyone

I once read a self hypnosis script that tells you to visualise the inner corridoors of your subconscious in the form of a library that contains your life, past, present, future, those closest representing the present.  

Id like some volunteers to recreate this library in their LD's, and reprogram their subconscious of any bad habbits/aspirations etc. 

eg if you are a smoker-
1 imagine taking out a book with the title "my poverty consciousness" or something, 
2 then rip it/burn it by pyrokenesis, do whatever you want with it to represent letting go of those beliefs
3 in its place, put in the "book of wealth"
alternatively imagine writing what you want to change in a blank book
4 see it coursing through the entire system like electricity

----------


## Mato2

Hey quakalus. I'm very interested as I just made a post in The General Lucid Discussion. I'll gladly take part in the experiment, even though I might only have a lucid every week or so. Great Idea!

----------


## quakalus

Thanks, I have'nt had a lucuid in about a month but I'll report my findings as soon as i get the chance.

----------


## StephenT

You could edit your dream book to make it so that you have lucid dreams for every dream!  ::banana:: 

Make a book that makes you say something wierd whenever you wake up without thinking.  Then if it works, that would be amazing!

----------


## Forynia

XD intriguing idea, dream reprogramming.  Worth a go, if I ever get lucid again and decide to try something instead of go with the flow.

----------


## Beautiful Dreamer

My lucid dreams are few and far between. I have just finished reading "the Power of the Subconscious Mind" by Joseph Murphy. He recommends impregnating the subconscious just prior to sleep. Perhaps following Quakalus' plan while dozing off would be effective? I have been trying to program myself to lucid dream, so far no luck. It just happens, if it happens. (I have a bad habit I am trying to kick, so consider me onboard.)

----------


## Idolfan

I'm trying to do a similar thing. I am hopeless at remembering dream conversations or what DCs tell me so next time I am talking for guidance I will take out my "Memory" from my pocket and scribble notes down. That might help and if it does it's likely to work by the same principles.

----------


## james-25:22pm

so, im working on using auto suggestions at night when laying in bed to try to improve my DILDing.

So what books do you think I should visualise?

burning the book of "unconsciousness" and replacing it with the book of "observation and reality checks?" maybe a book of "dream recall?"

should I open the book and read it? reading "i will checking reality" on every page?

just some thoughts, because I dont know how this should work

----------

